# Anyone heard of this strain?



## Locked (Aug 29, 2009)

I got some Purple bastard x bogglegum F2 by Misfit as freebies with my seedbay order...anyone know anything about them?


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 29, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I got some Purple bastard x bogglegum F2 by Misfit as freebies with my seedbay order...anyone know anything about them?


 
I do know that bogglegum is good, so i wouldn't mind betting what you grow will be sweet and grapey and maybe purple, what ever it's pheno ends up being.


----------

